# Meet Roxie - Gracie's sister



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello all,
I have been reading this forum for a couple of months now and first want to thank you all for all the great info about havs! I picked up Roxie, Gracie's sister, on Friday night same as Karen. She is a sweetie and sorry it has taken so long to post - puppies do keep you busy! I actually am thrilled that I met Karen (Gracie's mom) at this forum! She posted and I put 2 + 2 together and figured out that she was getting Roxie's sister. The rest they say is history. Anyway, here's Roxie.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwww! It is nice to meet you and Roxie!

It looks like she loves that bed! Sweet.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Roxie is a cutie pie.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I love the name!!!!:biggrin1:

Welcome to the forum. I love the pictures, too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum! Roxie is very cute. She looks very comfortable in that bed of hers!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, Diana and Roxie!!! I'm so happy she is home. It looks like she is doing well. Is she running around the house today like she owns the place? A huge difference in Gracie today - much more playful. I'm so glad to see new pictures of her in her new home. She is so cute - I'm so glad we get to keep in touch. I can't wait to see the two of them grow up together.

Karen


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Diana ~ I love that 1st picture with her little tongue sticking out. Adorable!! I look at the pictures like always and have to take a double take since her and Gracie are not in the same picture - which dog is it? Roxie or Gracie? 

Karen


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Diana and Roxie. She is a little sweetie.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How very neat!

:welcome: Roxie and mom!  Do you live close to each other??  I see a playdate in the future! 

Roxie is adorable, too! OF course, I'm a bit partial to creams! I think they are all so regal and sweet as sugar!

I'm glad you posted! Keep the pictures coming, we love them here!

Kara and Gucci


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Roxie is as adorable as her sister! I love her expression. Please post more pics as you get the chance. 

You can already tell these two will be heartbreakers.

Wanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello Diana and sweet Roxie. I had a Roxie once upon a time too. How nice that the sisters will get to keep in touch. She is so cute. Keep posting those pictures. We love photos.

Welcome to the group.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum. Roxie is just adorable!!

Susan


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

We live only 15 - 20 minutes apart. Yes, there will be playdates very soon. Roxie is the sweetest girl!! Here is a picture of the two together at 9 weeks. I think Gracie is pushed a little further back than Roxie in this picture. There is definitely a difference in size, but not that much.

Karen


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Those are two of the cutest faces! I love their coloring.

Diane, I wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about Licorice. I lost my golden, Vinnie, to lymphoma in April. I hate cancer.

Our foster dogs are sending a big group :grouphug: to you and your family.

Wanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How sweet! Roxie is really pretty.

It's so wonderful that you will be able to stay in touch and see them grow up together.

My breeder didn't really respond when I asked about siblings, where they were going or even share pictures. I have asked how Sissy's siblings are and if she would share pics - she just says fine (no pictures). So you are really fortunate to have found each other.

They are really adorable little girls!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute!!! Welcome to the forum Diana and Roxie!


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations to both Diana and Karen, your girls are both beautiful!!! I love their names Roxie and Gracie, so cute.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: to the Forum Diana and Roxie! How lucky that Roxie will grow up near Gracie. Fun times ahead!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

More knew puppies!!:whoo::whoo: We will have so many good puppy stories this winter to share Welcome home Roxie, I love the name too. What a sweety.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and what a sweet puppy!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my, welcome to the forum, Roxie is just a doll. I love the picture with Gracie. Two beautiful babies!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. It's neat when you find a liter mate on the forum. Scudder found his brother Rudy on the forum too!

She is very cute. Good luck with her!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome to the forum Diane and Roxie.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum...you baby girl is beautiful!!!


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks to you all for the warm welcome! I hope you all know how special you are and, of course, have such special furbabies. I can't tell you how much I've enjoyed seeing all the photos and following their exploits - so much fun.



Cheryl said:


> I love the name!!!!:biggrin1:
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I love the pictures, too.


We spent a long time trying to come up with Roxie's name. My DH and son were not thrilled about getting a "fru-fru" dog (we've had labs for more than 20 years!) so they both wanted a macho name like Bruiser or Spike. Yikes - not for my sweet angel! Luckily I convinced them that Roxie was named after the Colorado Rockies - National League Champs!

Roxie is such a doll. She likes to sleep on me and snuggle. LOVES our backyard - can't seem to get enough and belly rubs. Other good news - she actually went to the door to go out today - twice! So far no accidents in the house - two on the pad and the rest outside!!! :whoo: I got the Tell Bell idea from this forum and hopefully one day she will ring that bell.

I'm not the best photographer, but I'll try to get some better pictures tomorrow after we get back from the vet.

Later,
Diana


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Roxie is a cutie! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!!! Have lots of fun with them....and take lots of pictures!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Diana--If you noticed, mr fist hav is named Brutus--no fu fu dog in this house. And our Rxie was named because she was born in Rocklin, CA.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Diana & Roxie! Glad to hav ya! I love the name Roxie......reminds me of Roxie Hart in Chicago!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome!
Roxie is soooo cute! Beamer gives his 2 paws up approval!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome, Roxie is as cute as her sister. Nice that the littermates will be shared a lot on this forum too, as we all LOVE puppy pics!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Diane. :wave:
Roxy is adorable and I love all the pics. How very cool that the sisters will get to grow up so close by. We'll expect lots of pics!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Diana and Roxie! How nice that Gracie and Roxie will get to grow and play together. Enjoy!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

How did Roxie's vet check go?


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Roxie's vet visit went well - no problems. She is 10 weeks old as of yesterday and weighs 4 pounds 1 ounce. I didn't even get her to the vet's office before people were coming out of shops to come see her! No one had ever heard about havaneses before, but they were falling in love with Roxie. I can see I will have to allow more time to get from here to there if Roxie is with me! :laugh: Roxie is very timid and was a bit frightened of all the new sounds and people. It took her awhile to relax at the vets. Doc didn't think she should go to Petsmart or park, etc until her shots were complete, but that won't be until another 6 weeks! Here are some pictures that I took today.























Aww, belly rubs...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That last pic of her is so sweet! She really is a cutie. 

I know that 6 weeks seems like an interminable amount of time, but it will go fast. I would still suggest to get her plenty of socialization by carrying her everywhere you go. Either invest in a bag or carry her in your arms, but she should be exposed to as much as you can so that she will get used to all the strange sights and sounds and won't be as scared as she was with all the people around. She is still a puppy so of course she will be scared, but the more she sees/experiences early, the better adjusted she will be!


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Diana--If you noticed, mr fist hav is named Brutus--no fu fu dog in this house. And our Rxie was named because she was born in Rocklin, CA.


Oops, sorry, I meant to write Bruiser. I think Brutus is a cute name for a MALE havanese and definitely not fru-fru!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I loved seeing your new pictures! The one in your avatar and the one on her belly really makes me take a double take - Is that Gracie or Roxie? Look at Gracie's recent outdoor photos in the "Gracie's" thread. You will see what I mean. Roxie is such a cutie!!

It sounds like Roxie is doing wonderful!! And is well loved, and part of your family already. 

Karen


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, Karen, they are so similar! We need to get these two cuties together. Much to my son's chagrin I have called Roxie "Gracie" a couple of times without even realizing it! :redface:

"Either invest in a bag or carry her in your arms, but she should be exposed to as much as you can so that she will get used to all the strange sights and sounds and won't be as scared as she was with all the people around. She is still a puppy so of course she will be scared, but the more she sees/experiences early, the better adjusted she will be!" from Lina

Thanks, Lina, that's a good idea. I'm going to take her out today with me. I have been staying with her at home almost 24/7 since I picked her up Friday night. She will meet my husband for the first time tonight. He has been traveling out of the country for the last 3 weeks! Just hope she is not scared of him.

Diana


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Diana,

She is SO precious! They are the cutest lil' girls  I don't think she will be scared of your husband, but it was probably nice to have the weekend to bond and get her settled in...before daddy comes home and spoils her. My husband is smitten with Gucci...and that was a bit of a 'surprise' to me!

Kara


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Diana,
> 
> She is SO precious! They are the cutest lil' girls  I don't think she will be scared of your husband, but it was probably nice to have the weekend to bond and get her settled in...before daddy comes home and spoils her. My husband is smitten with Gucci...and that was a bit of a 'surprise' to me!
> 
> Kara


Yes, it was nice to be able to devote all that time to her. I hope that DH will love her as much as I do. Such a different routine for us as she is SO different from our black lab, Licorice, who died in June. She was so vocal and Roxie is so quiet. Hopefully once she gets used to him, she will present that belly of hers and give kisses and his heart will melt.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Just make sure he gives her a special little 'treat', that should warm her up to him....real fast!  lol

I had other family members give 'treats' and that really seemed to help her bond with them, too.

If my husband can fall in love with a "soccer ball dog" any man can!  He was a 'big dog' sort of guy, but not anymore.

Sorry to hear about your lab  that has to be so tough!

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sure that your husband will fall in love with Roxie just as quickly as you did!

I would do what Kara said and have your husband give her an extra special treat that you know she LOVES. I actually had to do that with Kubrick because he bonded much more to me than my fiance. Since Kubrick LOVES liver treats, my fiance was the only one allowed to give them to Kubrick for about a week and he would give them to him when he walked in the door from work. It really made Kubrick love my fiance more.


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

*Roxie rang the Tell Bell 3x today!!!*

Best news - I've been ringing the bell every time I open the door to let Roxie outside for only 3 1/2 days! She rang the bell yesterday with her nose and I jumped up like a mad woman to let her out. I think yesterday was more curiosity than anything else, but this afternoon we were out playing and it was getting chilly so I picked her up and we went inside. She clearly wasn't finished playing. Once inside she put her paws on the back door (I had been letting her out when she does that), but I didn't because I knew she didn't have to "go". She walks away for a second and then turns around, walks right to the bell and rings it loudly with her paw!! :cheer2: I grabbed a jacket and out we went! She was so happy - doing the RLH. Roxie clearly knew what she had done and was so proud of herself! I ran with her all over the yard for 10 minutes! Now if I can just get her to do it when she needs to go potty. Anyway, I am hopeful that will come. I'm amazed at how smart these havs are!

Also good news with her first meeting with my husband. He came home while we were in the backyard. When he came out to the yard, Roxie runs up to him excitedly and offers her belly!!! Well, what a floosie - they just met! Amazing - she seems so at home with him. I don't understand it, but maybe his smell was already in the house. I love the idea of a special treat from only him - I just have to find one she likes. So far the only thing she likes is cream cheese. She doesn't care for the biscuit bones I bought, the Charlie Bear egg and cheese treats or peanut butter (she won't even lick that).

I took her out to meet my hairdresser today. She is only 10 minutes away. Roxie started shaking as soon as we got out of the car and I was holding her. I talked softly to her and carried her in. She shook almost the whole time, but after about 10 minutes calmed down. When we left I put her on her leash and coaxed her to walk in the parking lot to the car. It took some time, but she made it. She didn't whine too much in the carrier. Lots of praise for her efforts.

Sorry for the long post. Just lots of strides today.arty:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a smartie that Roxie is! She is definitely going to be a troublemaker! 

As far as a treat, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Kubrick wouldn't eat any of the treats I bought him but a week or so later he liked them. Although he still is very picky, he does love his food! I would try cheddar cheese or turkey. Kubrick loves those! Kubrick also loves boiled chicken. I make it with a little bit of garlic powder in the water and he goes crazy for it... I like homemade treats more than store bought ones, if you can't tell.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My two still don't eat treats. They have two favorites they will eat, but that's it.

As for the shaking when you take her out, I think that is normal. Do you have a bag to carry her in. She might feel more secure that way. 

She seems to nbe a good weight, too. At that age, Kodi was 3.5 lbs and Shelby was 4.5 lbs.


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the treat suggestions. I just didn't expect that as my lab would eat ANYTHING especially if I gave it to her! I want to find something she is wild about so as to make training easier. 

Lina, I will try the cheese and turkey. I haven't been cooking much lately so if I start cooking for Roxie, my family will disown me! I have been following Kubrick's operation and other exploits online for a while now. He is such a cutie!

Michele,
Thanks for the excouraging words about the shaking. When she does that I feel so bad. I don't have a bag for her - again, I would really hear it from my family if I got a bag. My son has already told me that I can't be like Paris Hilton carrying the dog in a purse! It does sound like a good idea to try as it seems like she would feel safer. When I carry her I can feel her little heart beating so fast when she is scared.

I am trying to get her out more often. I took her to a scout meeting tonight and she shook in the parking lot on the way in, but once inside she settled down, but shook again in the walk back to the car afterwards. She did great in the carrier during the ride - first time she didn't drool and whine a lot so she is making some progress.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy Roxie(Cheryl has a Roxie too)and welcome to the forum!:welcome:
What a neat thing that you all met on the forum and have sister pups!That is very nice and it's super great you live close to each other too!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You can also try freeze dried liver treats. Those are Kubrick's special grooming treats (he only gets it for grooming) and it's definitely one of his favorites!

Kubrick thanks you for your compliments of him though he claims to have no idea what you are talking about in regards to "exploits." I've tried to explain to him what it means, but he cocks his head at me and doesn't seem to understand. :suspicious:


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Lina said:


> You can also try freeze dried liver treats. Those are Kubrick's special grooming treats (he only gets it for grooming) and it's definitely one of his favorites!:


I will look into that. I put Angel Eyes on her food this morning for the first time and it was the first time she really ate well. That is made mostly from beef liver. Are the freeze dried liver treats found at Petsmart or Petco or do you need to order them online?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They do have them at Petco, I'm sure they have them at Petsmart as well. In particular, I buy the Gimborn Freeze-Dried Beef Liver Treats. It is much cheaper to get them at Petedge, though. Also, I do make sure to cut one piece into tiny little pieces (I cut one piece into 5 parts) because it is a very rich treat. Basically, Kubrick gets 1-1.25 large pieces per day (about 7 cut pieces). If you give too much it can lead to soft stools.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Diana - I bought some at the Pet Depot the other day. Gracie loves them. 

Karen


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

A quick warning about the "Angel Eyes"...you don't have to give it for the full 6 months they recommend. If she gets diarrhea from it, stop. My vet said to give it for 2 weeks, but talk to your vet about it. It does have an antibiotic in it.

I"m glad to hear she's making strides and the meeting w/ Daddy was SO easy!

Gucci would NOT touch any 'dog' treat other than the jerky's, which got recalled...so now I make her jerky myself. lol, but I mainly used small bites of cheddar cheese for training and I still do, its her all time fave thing 

I'm impressed with the bell ringing!! What a smart little girl! 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations on Roxie's bell ringing! That's great news!


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> A quick warning about the "Angel Eyes"...you don't have to give it for the full 6 months they recommend. If she gets diarrhea from it, stop. My vet said to give it for 2 weeks, but talk to your vet about it. It does have an antibiotic in it.
> 
> Kara


My vet mentioned tetracyclene in her water for the eyes when she is older. He said it can cause yellow teeth so we can't use it now. I told him about Angel Eyes which he had not heard of and wanted to know what the active ingredient is. I called his office to let the receptionist know, but have not spoken to him since. The bottle said safe for pups 8 weeks and older. This is the second day I put 1/8 tsp on her food. Thanks for the warning, if you think she is too young for it or not good for her, I will stop immediately! As you can see from her picture, her eyes are quite stained and the gunk forms easily. My vet recommended distilled water, but I haven't gotten to the store to get that yet. I have been giving her filtered water from the refrigerator (not sure exactly what it filters, but it tastes better than our tap water which has some minerals in it.)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The distilled water should help out a lot. The Angel Eyes should be fine to give to Roxie but 2 weeks should be plenty of time, like Kara said. We've been having some discussion on the antibacterial component of Angel Eyes and there should be no reason why anyone would need to use it for 6 months. I would stop use after 2 weeks and be sure to switch to distilled water to prevent further staining.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Just wanted to say a late :welcome: to you Diana and your cutie pie Roxie. LOVE her pics and I'm so happy she's ringing the bell for you!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

rockluvr said:


> My vet mentioned tetracyclene in her water for the eyes when she is older. He said it can cause yellow teeth so we can't use it now. I told him about Angel Eyes which he had not heard of and wanted to know what the active ingredient is. I called his office to let the receptionist know, but have not spoken to him since. The bottle said safe for pups 8 weeks and older. This is the second day I put 1/8 tsp on her food. Thanks for the warning, if you think she is too young for it or not good for her, I will stop immediately! As you can see from her picture, her eyes are quite stained and the gunk forms easily. My vet recommended distilled water, but I haven't gotten to the store to get that yet. I have been giving her filtered water from the refrigerator (not sure exactly what it filters, but it tastes better than our tap water which has some minerals in it.)


Gosh, I would ask your vet if she is old enough? I think I gave Gucci a few weeks of Angel Eyes when she was about 3-4 months old? My vet was NOT happy about it. I told him I was giving it to her about a week into it and he advised me to stop, but if I was "hell bent" on trying it, to not go over 2 weeks, and then he lectured me a bit about the 'antibiotic' long term effects, and tylosin isn't that effective on dogs, etc.

Get the distilled water as soon as you can! That has been the biggest help in keeping Gucci's tearing away. I also switched food a few times, I noticed that the ProPlan was causing staining. But, really...$5-10 worth of distilled water a month is SO worth every penny with a white/cream dog! lol

You are kind of on a 'uphill' battle til they are done teething, but you should be able to atleast control and limit the stains.

Another thing that really works, is to dab a little baking soda under their eyes..once in the morning and once at night. It helps the area stay *dry*. They sell a product called Eye Envy, which has a powder for under the eye...but you can save yourself about $30 if you use baking soda. lol 

I have another good tip.....when she was tearing,I'd wash her muzzle every few days and use baby shampoo, and then rinse off the soap with a children's medicine dropper (like the syringe kind) and hold a towel under the face...that makes washing their muzzle SOO very easy, no struggle and I don't walk away covered in water and soap! lol

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Is Roxie wet under her eyes or is the staining just from the eye goop sitting on it? If she is wet, she may have blocked tear ducts.


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Kara,
I bought some distilled water yesterday and have started her on that. I will call the vet today and ask again about the Angel Eyes.

Kim,
Roxie is not wet under her eyes, she does have gunk. I tried most of yesterday to get the gunk removed. First I tried with an Eye Wipe that I bought - no good, not wet enough and the gunk would not move. Then I used a wet washcloth and the flea comb. I finally got it out, but when that area dried it hardened again.

I have tearless puppy shampoo. Should I use that or get some baby shampoo? Don't have a child's medicine dropper anymore so need to get that. Thanks of all of both of your advice and help on this.

Roxie only ran the bell yesterday twice and the rest of the time she went on her pee pad by the door. So far not on the rug though so I can't really complain, but one time I offered to take her outside (she hadn't rang the bell) and she didn't want to go. Not even five minutes later she went on the pad. They definitely have minds of their own! I think she thinks that outside is really for playing!

Looking forward to seeing Kody and Gracie this afternoon.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The tearless puppy shampoo is probably the same as the baby shampoo? I'm sure it'll be fine. I like the little syringe, they sell them at Walgreens for less than a dollar and will even give them to you free at the pharmacy, usually. Its hard to get all the soap off with a rag, well...atleast it is for me.

I bet the distilled water will help alot! Gucci's went into tearing 'relapse' badly when we travelled and she drank other water  I just recently got that under control and her stains gone...hopefully...for good!

If it's drying too 'hard', you can dab a little conditioner and leave it to dry. I also use the flea comb.

Have fun today!
Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby tears alot if I don't put her hair up. If it is up, then she is fine. I read somewhere about using babypowder to remove mats. That might work with the hair around the eyes after you clean them. The powder will dry up the wet hair and probably keep it from sticking again. Don't put the powder on the hair directly - put some on your fingers and just rub it in. Then recomb.


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

I talked to Roxie's vet today. He is going to ask a friend who is an opthalmologist about Angel Eyes. He said in the meantime not to use it. Vet thinks that distilled water is the way to go. Vet said it could take a week to get a response as they usually play phone tag. I'll let you know what he says.

So Kara, do I understand you that Gucci is on distilled water and you clean under her eyes with the shampoo and she looks so great?? She is so beautiful!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I did use Angel Eyes twice. Once for 2 weeks, and earlier this summer for a week after we took the family to Michigan and she drank the local water and started tearing again  She's on distilled water and homecooked food and no tearing! :whoo: I managed to lighten her stains out with lemon juice and peroxide..but don't bother with that until the tearing stops, counterproductive and all! lol

Although, I was feeding her Fromm's dry Chicken kibble and that didn't make her tear. 

I think a few diff things can cause tearing in pups, water (the minerals in it) certain foods (dye's, allergies, etc.), teething, fur irritating eyes, etc.

So don't worry if they don't completely vanish, or come back again when her molars start to come in. Just keep maintaining it as best as you can. You can use baking soda or baby powder to dry the fur out.

Generally, the tears are 'clear', sometimes murky...like gray blobs, but what causes the redness is the yeast that grows from the fur being wet too much, so just by trying to keep it clean and dry, you'll see results.

Gucci's eye stains were just like Roxie's and Gracie's, and it was a little extra work to get rid of them....the hardest part was figuring out what was causing it! lol I'd say she teared a bit when her molars were coming in, but nowhere near as bad as when I first got her.

It gets better! I promise! :kiss:

Here's a pic from when she had tear stains pretty bad and one close up now

Kara


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

:baby:Love, love, love Gucci's baby picture! I cleaned Roxie's eyes this morning - there was no significant gunk, but now there is after her playdate with her littermates. We all had a blast and I'm sure all the puppies are still passed out back home as Roxie is! We all took pictures so maybe between the three of us we took a few decent ones. They were so happy to play together and were all over the yard so it was difficult to get a good shot of all three. Once I sort through mine, I'll post.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome Diana and Roxie~~~~what a total little sweetheart she looks like! You look like a terrific Hav mom, w/the ex-pen, bed, pee-pad all set-up~~reminds me of our "nursery" not so long ago for Biscuit, sigh. . . . enjoy her puppyhood!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, Kara~~ that puppy pic of Gucci is too much, with the flossie and wearing the little Vuitton top. Again, OMG !! So so cute. And love her current pic, with the flower!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> there was no significant gunk, but now there is after her playdate with her littermates. We all had a blast and I'm sure all the puppies are still passed out back home as Roxie is! We all took pictures so maybe between the three of us we took a few decent ones. They were so happy to play together and were all over the yard so it was difficult to get a good shot of all three. Once I sort through mine, I'll post


I can't wait to see them!  I've taken pictures at playdates, so I know how arduous it can be getting a picture of them all together! lol Yes..and wind can make their eyes water too. Gucci tries to stick her head out of the window occasionally when we are driving and her eyes water like crazy! I can't trust my husband not to let her do that when he drives with her. lol... I'm glad you all had fun 



> OMG, Kara~~ that puppy pic of Gucci is too much, with the flossie and wearing the little Vuitton top. Again, OMG !! So so cute. And love her current pic, with the flower!


Thanks!  Spoiled, spoiled...spoiled lil' girl! Sadly, that ebay seller got booted off and he had the CUTEST dog stuff! ound:I still have that shirt, she grew out of quickly. The blue was prettier than the pink one. And..OH..I saw these denim miniskirts for dogs the other day online..that are SOOOO cute. I need to stay away from these dog clothes sites. har!

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, Kara~ Gucci's baby pic is so cute! And the ponytail...OMGoodness! How adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just have to say, Diana, that those pics of your girl, Roxie, are adorable!!!! What a gorgeous Hav! I think it's so cool that you and her two siblings can get together for playdates. I sure wish I had another Hav owner in my area to meet up with, but I don't know of any! 

Can't wait to see more pics. I'll have to check out other threads too. 

Welcome once again! I know you'll have lots of fun here and dont' be shy with any questions or concerns, o.k.?


----------

